# Sponge/Scotch-Brite "Micarta"



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I would definitely try this, really like the final result.. Has anyone done it before?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool. Wonder how strong the final material is.


----------



## 2xT (Jul 17, 2017)

Totally sponge-worthy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks cool


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Good idea, pretty sure it will work for slingshot scales.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Wonder how strong the final material is.
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------

